# What is the best appetizer you have ever had?



## kimbaby

What is the best apperitzer you have ever had?
was at a resturant or a party,did you make it or did some one else?

I had Lobster rolls at this wedding once and they were out of this world...


----------



## flukx

*Mussels*

I once had wonderful steamed mussels with a tomato/white wine sauce at a rather upscale Florida seafood restaurant, and, lucky for me, the person who invited us was a "frequent" visitor, so plate after plate of these complimentary treats arrived, so many in fact I could barely put a dent in the massive seafood pasta entree.  Unfortunately, I do not remember the name of the restaurant.


----------



## Brianschef

Chorizo braised in red wine and served with fresh sweet pineapple.  My house, my treat!


----------



## corazon

*Warm Brie and Whole Roasted Garlic with Salsas of Roasted*
*Tomato~Jalapeño and Tomatillo *

We have this whenever we go to Cafe Pasquals in Santa Fe. It's a huge piece of cheese that they stick under the broiler served with warm homemade bread, roasted garlic & two kinds of salsa. It is to die for, literally, it's a heart attack on a plate. I can't wait for our next trip!
http://www.pasquals.com/dinner.html


----------



## Piccolina

The best that I've ever had at a restaurant would be one time when I had duck quesidas with a wonderful mint & yogurt dipping sauce. At home I would say that it's all the Christmas season appies that I make, most of which are recipes from my mom. Too hard to pick just one


----------



## cristal

*Hmm...I don't know about the best, but I'm addicted to the satays from Wild Ginger in Seattle. They have like I think 7 or 8 different kinds and you can sit at a satay bar and watch them make it for you. *


----------



## corazon

cristal said:
			
		

> *Hmm...I don't know about the best, but I'm addicted to the satays from Wild Ginger in Seattle. They have like I think 7 or 8 different kinds and you can sit at a satay bar and watch them make it for you. *


That's a great restaurant!  I used to walk past it sometimes on my way to work and it was always packed.


----------



## college_cook

i love crab cakes... they make such a great starting dish


----------



## kulikuli

My favorites are a good liver pate or vitello tonnato (can be made with chicken of turkey too).


----------



## thumpershere2

buffalo wings with sour cream and alot of napkins


----------



## Dina

artichoke and crab dip on bread chips and Bubba Gumps' (Miami restaurant) spinach/artichoke dip


----------



## buckytom

i've had far too many to pick one, but the last good one that i've been craving was a bresaola and white bean salad.
the bresaola was shaved, simply served on a bed of arrugula, and it was dressed with lemon juice, black pepper, and evoo, with a side of a cold white bean salad, and roasted garlic.


----------



## pdswife

Little French place down in Freemont...

snails baked with cheese in a puff pastry.  Oh my it was good!


----------



## kimbaby

Dina said:
			
		

> artichoke and crab dip on bread chips and Bubba Gumps' (Miami restaurant) spinach/artichoke dip


 
SOUNDS YUMMY...


----------



## mudbug

Boiled Gulf shrimp, now ice cold, with a spicy remoulade sauce.


----------



## kimbaby

mudbug said:
			
		

> Boiled Gulf shrimp, now ice cold, with a spicy remoulade sauce.


 

OH YEAH!


----------



## pdswife

You all make me so hungry!  It all sounds great!!!!!!


----------



## Quizzie

The best appetizer I ever had, was at a restaraunt called Pappa's Seafood. ( I'm sure most of you know the place)..

They make the  best _*Grilled  Shrimp Brochettes -Wrapped in bacon-stuffed with a  jalepeno and white cheese.  Butter please!!!!!*_


----------



## Billdolfski

college_cook said:
			
		

> i love crab cakes... they make such a great starting dish



Crab cakes are one of my favorite... but bad crab cakes... *shudders

I bet I've had more bad ones than good too, I thought I didn't like them forever.


----------



## jpmcgrew

Corazon
Have you ever eaten at El Farols in Santa Fe?


----------



## Constance

There's a gourmet restaurant in a nearby town that has wonderful food. Last time we were there, we asked the waiter to choose our hors d'ouevre, and he came back with a tray of baked brie, smoked salmon on little toasts, and sliced apples. 
We also had some fantastic grilled portabellos at a place in Chicago, which I have never been able to duplicate. 

I guess my top pick would have to be oysters on the half shell, though.


----------



## kadesma

I had one today that is I'd say is going to become a favorite with the whole sunday crowd..Little triangle sandwiches made with butter, fig jam and prosciutto..They were delicious...My daughter and i were talking about a crostini, bruschetta party this summer and although these don't qualify as either crostini or bruschetta, they will be a welcome addition to the mix...I have several other ideas that might work for these little cuties and am looking forward to trying them..

kadesma


----------



## Corinne

mish said:
			
		

> No offense, but wasn't the same thread started/discussed two weeks ago (2/15)?



I don't know if it was or not but appetizers are my very part of a meal. They ARE a meal to me! So I'm happy that this thread was resurrected or restarted.


----------



## Dove

mudbug said:
			
		

> Boiled Gulf shrimp, now ice cold, with a spicy remoulade sauce.



Mudbug,
when DH was stationed in Jacksonville Fla. (4 years- 1959 -1963) We ate Gulf Shrimp right out of the St. John's River..Paul would throw out a net and pull them in..one time a snake--he looked around and he was the only one left on the pier. LOL I was the first one off ! 
Back to the shrimp..we ate it in  place of popcorn because we didn't have the extra change to buy popcorn.  I won't eat shrimp now. LOL
Marge


----------



## kingfisherfd2

When I was still living in South Bend IN I would occationally go to a restraunt in the nearby town of Granger.  It was named _Yesterday's_ Once in a while for birthdays we would go for whole meals, but normally just appatisers and desert.

My Favorite,  appitizer.  Whole roasted garlic served with baguette rounds that had been toasted and coverd with parmasain cheese.  The garlic head had the top sliced off and then the entire thing was drizzled with Rosemary  olive oil.  Pluck a clove out and spread it on the bread.  The last time I ate it I could smell the garlic in my skin.  It was fantastic though.


----------



## mudbug

*Dove (sigh)*

I can't imagine what it must be like to be sick of Gulf shrimp..............all we can get locally are those nasty Tigers with no taste.


----------



## VickiQ

One of the favorites around here is stromboli( stuffed bread) and another hands down is piggies in the blankets


----------



## biev

Ooh! I love the ginger pork gyoza from this japanese restaurant called Wakamono in Montreal... also I had a friend who was a sushi chef, he'd make me sashimi tempura with a sweet sauce... mmmm. In Key West I like to order conch or alligator fritters, but I think it's mostly because I never get to eat this anywhere else


----------



## sattie

As for appetizer, it depends.... from a resturaunt, I would have to say Pappadeaux's Seafood Gumbo or Calamari.  Both are excellent treats and are always orderd when at this place.  For home cooking, I rarely treat ourselves to appetizers.... just seems to ruin my appetite for the main course.... not sure why it does not do the same when you are eating out.  Maybe it is the anticipation of getting something cooked for you and tantalizing that makes it easier to consume both appetizer and main meal annnnndddd desert!


----------



## BreezyCooking

Gee, it's so hard to pick just one.  I'd have to say my top 3 have been:

1) A fried flat wonton skin topped with a large portion of steamed shelled Maine Lobster claw & tail meat, garnished with fresh herbs.

2)  Baby soft-shelled crabs, sauteed in olive oil & garlic.

3)  "Shark Bites" - bite-sized cubes of broiled seasoned shark.

Guess it's not difficult to tell that I'm a big-time seafood lover - lol!!


----------



## velochic

Well, obviously, we live all over the world, so giving an appetizer specific to a restaurant is pointless.

The bests in my book:
I really like an appetizer portion of mussels when they're well-made with a great white wine. My daughter (4 years old) loves to eat them "properly" because it's different.

I love, love, love breaded, fried mozzarella cheese sticks when I can find them.

It's not an appetizer, but I love the freshly made chips they serve with your drinks at French bistros. Somehow, they taste better than other chips.  I'm sure with the correct mandoline you can make them at home.  They are just waffle fries.

In Turkey, we (my hubby's family) make börek, a fried appetizer made with yufka dough and different fillings.  I've given the recipes here.  Love those.


----------



## RDG

Can I suggest a dish as simple as wonderful? It is an ancient recipe from Sforza  court in Milano, about in 1400.
The correct recipe uses fillets of salted anchovies, washed in milk , but it's possible to use fillets of under oil anchovies. (of course, it's better the first solution).

Wash in some milk the anchovies fillets, after you have cleaned them from bones...Dry them.
Put in a dish with very good olive oil (it's important), parsley, and some slices of truffle. You can obviously use the truffle oil, much less expensive (here, white truffles are about 5-7000 €/kg).
The recipe is finished. 

In order to give you the right atmosphere, may I put the photo of Sforza Castle in Milano?


----------



## buckytom

rdg, i've had grilled fresh anchovies, drizzled with truffle oil and whole parsley stems. they were fantastic!

the meat flaked off the bone, and the truffles and parsley complimented it perfectly.


----------



## Surfdreams

I'm still dreaming about the seared sea scallops atop some kind of creamy lemon sauce I had at the Boulevard in S.F.  Would love to have that recipe.  Does anyone know if a recipe like this is in the "Boulevard" cookbook?


----------



## ironchef

It was at a seaside restaurant in Santa Lucia, Naples. They took gamberoni (large prawns) fresh from the Mediterranean Sea, grilled them, and served them chilled tossed with extra virgin olive oil, lemon, garlic, tiny bits of ricotta salata, red chili flakes, fennel, oregano, and italian parsley. Had them with a bottle of Gavi di Gavi. Then again, it may have just been the overall atmosphere and experience that  made them so great.


----------



## jvpele

Gator Tail with southwestern dipping sauce,Restaurant in Florida


----------



## Mylegsbig

I love seafood stuffed mushrooms.  stuffed with like cheeses, herbs, crab meat, etc etc...

believe it or not olive garden's are FANTASTIC.....


----------



## Yakuta

Wow Ironchef that sounds delish, gotta go to Naples someday I bet the food is great.  

Salt and pepper calamari at P.F. Changs
Chicken satay at my favorite local Thai place
Indian sheekh kabab and chicken tikka ( I love them both at my favorite joint in Devon Chicago, not an upscale place but really good food)
Tom Yum Soup, Hot and Sour Soup, Harisa (A Moroccon, Middle-eastern soup), Clam Chowder Bread Bowl in San Francisco and Lobster Bisques as appetizers are great
I had a Peeky Toe Crab Cake at Disney's flying fish restaurant which was out of this world.  It had some crunchy onions on the top and an ancho chili sauce.  Yummy.  
I also had a purple fingerling potato salad with lobster meat in a light viniger dressing to die for. at Flying Fish.


----------



## Constance

I had She-crab soup at a restaurant on Captiva Island, Fla that was out-of-this world!


----------



## velochic

Yakuta said:
			
		

> Indian sheekh kabab and chicken tikka ( I love them both at my favorite joint in Devon Chicago, not an upscale place but really good food)



Okay, I take back that it's pointless to give specific restaurants.  We actually get to DEVON STREET (AVENUE???) (I'm assuming it's the same area where all the international restaurants/groceries are) when we are in Chicago!!!  I'm originally from the midwest (Indiana) and we ALWAYS stop by Devon Ave. (Turkish Grocery there) when we are there.  So.... give it up... what's the name of restaurant???


----------



## Yakuta

Hi Velochic who knew you visit the midwest .  The restaurant is called Saabri Phone Number - (773) 465-3272.  It's a Pakistani joint and food is spicy but really good.  The best thing are the "Sheek Kababs" and a red chicken that is called "Chicken Boti".  They make a good biryani and chicken kadahi along with fresh naans. 

Since you are well versed in Indian food, try their lassi and falooda to alongside the spicy food.  Both are great.  

Since I cook this food at home and my uncle is a one of the better Indian chefts, not in Chicago but has worked at many popular Indian restaurants in US, it takes a bit more to please me.  I however like Saabri since it's really authentic (not watered down for the western palate).


----------



## RDG

buckytom said:
			
		

> rdg, i've had grilled fresh anchovies, drizzled with truffle oil and whole parsley stems. they were fantastic!
> 
> the meat flaked off the bone, and the truffles and parsley complimented it perfectly.


Bucky, I never tried with GRILLED anchovies....Only...How is it possible to grill them? They are too small! When we eat fried anchovies, we eat the whole fish, head and bones: it's impossible to do in another way. Is it possible that you use the fishes we call "sarde"? They are similar to sardines, but bigger. And sardines are bigger than anchovies. The type is nearly the same, but the meat is fatter.
As alternative, in Liguria (Genova) there is another recipe with anchovies, raw anchovies. Open and clean them in fillets, cover with lemon juice and evoo, and leave them for about a day. Before eating, add some parsley.


----------



## SizzlininIN

Boy I can't think of any that stand out in my mind.  I know I've eaten many wonderful ones too but I'm drawing a blank....sorry!


----------



## velochic

Yakuta said:
			
		

> They make a good biryani and chicken kadahi along with fresh naans.


 Thanks for the tip. I will write down Saabri's info in my notebook of important things (which goes everywhere with me). What kind of biryani do they specialize in? I know there are many varieties, but I don't know enough to understand the specifics. Is there something I should keep in mind? 


			
				Yakuta said:
			
		

> Since you are well versed in Indian food, try their lassi and falooda to alongside the spicy food.  Both are great.
> I however like Saabri since it's really authentic (not watered down for the western palate).


If it's not watered down, then a good lassi will be welcome and necessary!  There is an Indian restaurant in Rosenheimer Platz in Munich that is very good, but it took several trips before they really believed me when I said that I wanted my food HOT. Spicy, spicy, spicy. They kept saying, spicy does not mean hot. Yes... I want it SPICY HOT. Ultimately, what worked best with these guys was the same system my favorite Indian restaurant in the US uses (India Garden in Indianapolis, IN)... a scale of 1 to 10... YES... I want an 8!!!!!!


----------



## velochic

RDG said:
			
		

> Is it possible that you use the fishes we call "sarde"? They are similar to sardines, but bigger. And sardines are bigger than anchovies. The type is nearly the same, but the meat is fatter.



I think I know the fish you are talking about.  In Turkey (where my husband is from), they call them "dumb" fish because you don't even have to put bait on the line to catch them.  We bread and fry them and eat them whole.  Their bones are so tender, you can eat them too.  As you said, bigger and meatier than the anchovies or sardines, but still small.  Does this sound familiar?


----------



## RDG

velochic said:
			
		

> I think I know the fish you are talking about. In Turkey (where my husband is from), they call them "dumb" fish because you don't even have to put bait on the line to catch them. We bread and fry them and eat them whole. Their bones are so tender, you can eat them too. As you said, bigger and meatier than the anchovies or sardines, but still small. Does this sound familiar?


 I effectively don't know. The description may be correct. Only, it's not possible to wholly eat sarde : bones are too hard. The fish is about.....40 gr? May be to 60. Very good fried or grilled, typical of mediterranean sea. When I was young, we was fishing them , and we cooked on a slate on the burning coals in the night, only wet with sea water. The meat was fat enough....
My God!!! What I remember! How deep blue were her eyes.....Do you think is it for this reason I like this dish so much? ( I'm not speaking of FISH eye, if it's necessary to explain.... )


----------



## eveenend

*Ham and Cheese Crepes - Best Appetizer Ever!*

Though I admit I am partial (family recipe), this has got to be the all time best appetizer. Don't let the amount of effort scare you, it's well worth it in the end.  Increase the amounts for a main course dish.  I GUARANTEE you everyone will love it!

http://www.applesaucecafe.com/RecipeDetails.aspx?RecipeCategoryId=1&RecipeId=45


----------



## buckytom

rdg, oops, thank you, you caught my mistake. i incorrectly said anchovies when i meant fresh sardines. they were pretty big and meaty for sardines, so they may have truely been the sarde that you've mentioned.
the sarde/sardines were cleaned, skewered, rubbed with evoo and sea salt, and grilled whole, then drizzled with truffle oil, and a little more truffle shavings. you ate them off the skewers along with whole stems of parsley, in a rustic kind of way.
(it was in an artsy/ecclectic restaurant in nyc years ago. )


----------



## bluespanishsky

cristal said:
			
		

> *Hmm...I don't know about the best, but I'm addicted to the satays from Wild Ginger in Seattle. They have like I think 7 or 8 different kinds and you can sit at a satay bar and watch them make it for you. *


 
hello to a fellow seattleite (sp?) i love wild ginger too! they post some recipes on their website http://www.wildginger.net/pdfs/LAMB_recipe.pdf


----------



## Linda2566

*Bang Bang Shrimp*

It's out of this world, had it at Bone Fish Grill.


----------



## Mark Webster

There are so many great ones to choose from. I guess I like a combination of fresh figs, prosciutto, shaved parmigiano-reggiano on a endive leave drizzled with a balsamic reduction.

Mark


----------



## nvnvgirl

My favorite appetizer of all time was a fried calamari that they made at Mama Nina's in Yountville, CA (now gone)...they breaded it lightly with a breading I think, made of flour with some cayenne in it, then fried it so that it was just golden, then sprinkled it while it was hot with freshly grated Parmesan and served it with a spicy Shriracha aioli...drizzled with a little lemon juice, and it was HEAVEN!


----------



## bigrhino2

The best one was taught to me by a chef.

Gulf Shrimp marinated in EVOO and Montreal Seasoning for 4-8 hours then grilled.
The shrimp HAVE TO have shells ON. Cook over hot coals fast.  Some of the shells will look burnt but the shell will protect them.

I cook this every party and people tell me it is awesome.


----------



## merstar

Shrimp Shumai (Japanese)
Mussels in butter/white wine/shallots (French)
Vegetable fritters (East Indian)
Bruschetta with Roasted Red Peppers, Goat Cheese, and Basil
Eggplant salad (Moroccan)
Corn tamales (Cuban - from Victor's Cafe - NYC)


----------



## Katie H

Hands down...baked brie with toasted  walnuts  at the Yellow  Brick Bank restaurant in Shepherdstown, West Virginia.   Buck  and I  always dined  there  when we went on our annual  anniversary trip to  the place  where  we honeymooned.  The Yellow  Brick Bank  had  awesome food  and ambiance.  l'm  happy  to see  it's  still  around, as is  the  Bavarian Inn.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Topless Oysters at Blacks Oyster Bar, Abbeville Louisiana! Straight up! They were so briney..no salt needed and perfectly chilled!!


----------



## YT2095

Chili poppers, they`re like jalapeno peppers stuffed with cheese then rolled in breadcrumbs and deep fried.


----------



## Chopstix

Nothing beats pan-fried foie gras with a sweet and sour demiglace sauce. Full stop.


----------



## ChefJune

Uncle Bob said:


> Topless Oysters at Blacks Oyster Bar, Abbeville Louisiana! Straight up! They were so briney..no salt needed and perfectly chilled!!



Uncle Bob, I recall several appys at Black's I would gladly eat again!  

There are too many to list them all, but for consistency, I have to go with the Fried Calamari at El Charro Espanol in Greenwich Village.  In 17+ years they''ve never been less than perfect!


----------



## auntdot

I love taking pickled watermelon rind, which we can find at the supermarket, and wrapping it with bacon and putting in the oven until the bacon is done.But the best, number one, gone from the plate when you plunk it down appetizer comes from a skinny tall book we purchased at a William Sonoma years ago caooed 'The Book of As' by June Bugden.Cannot post recipe due to copyrite concerns but you basically cut a thin slice of pork tenderloin, not the loin, ans whomp it.  You then wrap the thinned pork about a piece of green onion.Toss the rolls into a mixture of soy sauce, honey, hoisin sauce, ginger, garlic and oil.  Put it in the fridge until you are ready to cook it, no specific time here, and put in oven.  Baste with the mixture until they are done.Basically it is scallions wrapped with pork tenderloin in a looing sauce.We always serve them in a nice presentation, but you don't have to bother.  They go like crazy.


----------



## expatgirl

For me it's fresh or fried Vietnames spring rolls (rice wraps) and dipping sauce--- there are many good Vietnamese restaurants in Houston so they're easy to find in many places.  I also make them at home and when served to guests I get great raves.  Why does a bowl of cereal sound so unappealing now--I knew better than to look at this thread before breakfast.


----------



## *amy*

I luvvvvvvv appies. So hard to choose just one. I have a gazillion recipes, but always looking for a new twist. One I want to make at home is figs stuffed with bleu cheese, wrapped with proscuitto and drizzled with honey.


----------



## wysiwyg

Tapas in any good Spanish restaurant/bodega


----------



## Jeekinz

German meatballs at The Hofbrauhaus (closed now, trying to contact the Chef for the recipe)


----------



## cheers2wine

I love stuffed mushrooms.  Here's a recipe I use, but I'd love to collect some more good ones.

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Stuffed Mushrooms*[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
1 pound mushrooms
2-3 Tablespoons melted butter
8 Tablespoons soft butter
2 cloves of minced garlic
6 Tablespoons of shredded Jack cheese
4 Tablespoons of Zinfandel
2 teaspoons soy sauce
2/3 cup finely crushed cracker crumbs

1. Remove stems from mushrooms.
2. Brush mushrooms with melted butter.
3. Mix together the soft butter, garlic, and cheese.
4. Add wine, soy sauce, and cracker crumbs and blend to make a paste.
5. Fill mushrooms with this mixture.
6. Set in a baking pan and broil for about 3 minutes until hot and bubbly.
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]This will serve 6 to 8. [/FONT]


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

The most impressive, and definitely on of the tastiest I've had was made by a hostess at a training seminar I'd attended.  She made this gelatine mold that contained crab meat and stood as a tall mound.  The gelatine was sea-food flavored as well, as if good clam juice had been lightly sweetened and had unflavored gelatin added to it.  It was served with good crackers and cream cheese.  I wish I could have it again so that I could duplicate it.  The memory is 25 years old and I just remember how impressed I was with it.  My memory could be a tad off about it though.

Oh, and anything Phillipino that comes with tropical fruit is wonderful as well.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## kitchenelf

Chopstix said:


> Nothing beats pan-fried foie gras with a sweet and sour demiglace sauce. Full stop.



You forgot the glass of Sauternes!!!


----------



## TanyaK

Roasted asparagus wrapped in thinly sliced smoked tuna drizzled with a olive oil,balsamic vinegar,garlic dressing.


----------



## GotGarlic

I can't pick just one, so here are my top three:

- the first appetizer I remember being enchanted with was grilled *bacon-wrapped scallops* at a reception for a new, high-end housing development being developed by a former employer

- *saganaki* from any good Greek restaurant - breaded kasseri cheese (semi-hard white cheese), fried in olive oil, flamed with brandy at the table, then drizzled with lemon juice.  I grew up near Detroit, which has a large Greektown, and there, when they light the saganaki, everyone in the restaurant shouts "Opa!" Here in SE VA, they don't know to do that. The first time we ordered saganaki here, we were the only ones who shouted it out 

- cold *Thai steamed spring rolls *with rice paper wrapping and dipping sauce


----------



## blueroses47

Can't really pick a "best"....I love appetizers so much.  Calamari is a favorite, and the one I choose most often when eating out.  I also love those jalapena pepper poppers.  And one that hasn't been mentioned are those huge bloomin onion things at the Outback Restaurants.  Love that with the dipping sauce.  I guess you can tell I like fried foods.


----------



## QSis

GotGarlic said:


> - *saganaki* from any good Greek restaurant - breaded kasseri cheese (semi-hard white cheese), fried in olive oil, flamed with brandy at the table, then drizzled with lemon juice. I grew up near Detroit, which has a large Greektown, and there, when they light the saganaki, everyone in the restaurant shouts "Opa!" Here in SE VA, they don't know to do that. The first time we ordered saganaki here, we were the only ones who shouted it out


 
I just learned about this a couple of years ago, when I worked with a woman of Greek descent.  

I definitely want to try it!  

Lee


----------



## jpmcgrew

I dont know how you can pick the best appetizer there are so many good ones maybe make 2 or 3 different ones instead of just one


----------



## buckytom

i just thought of and am jonesing for one i had in a french place here in the city.

it was a small prix fixe type of joint. every table was served a salume and crudite "tree", along with fresh baguettes, butter, and the house table red.

the "tree" was a stainless steel plate and hanger assembly on which a bunch of raw veggies were placed around the bottom, and various dry sausages were draped over the hanger (that sort of resembled a nuclear reactor's cooling tower.)

you grab a hunk o' bread, slather it with butter, take the veggies you like, and slice off pieces of the different sausages. 

i could sit there for hours just eating the appy.


----------



## jpmcgrew

buckytom said:


> i just thought of and am jonesing for one i had in a french place here in the city.
> 
> it was a small prix fixe type of joint. every table was served a salume and crudite "tree", along with fresh baguettes, butter, and the house table red.
> 
> the "tree" was a stainless steel plate and hanger assembly on which a bunch of raw veggies were placed around the bottom, and various dry sausages were draped over the hanger (that sort of resembled a nuclear reactor's cooling tower.)
> 
> you grab a hunk o' bread, slather it with butter, take the veggies you like, and slice off pieces of the different sausages.
> 
> i could sit there for hours just eating the appy.


 I love food that is interactive which is why I adore Swiss Raclette a most fun way to eat and to me a bunch of appies  and a meal at the same time with good friends and lots of good wine


----------



## bigrhino2

Folks don't tease me.  Tell me the city and name of the place.  I do travel and would go there.

JBB


----------



## buckytom

bigrhino, if memory serves me, it was cafe des sport on 50th off of 8th, in nyc.


----------



## Dave Hutchins

bacon wrapped bbq mushrooms


----------



## JulesMichy

I haven't read through all of the replies to see if someone has mentioned it yet, but P.F. Chang's lettuce wraps are extraordinary. You can order chicken or tofu, and it's a mix of shiitake mushrooms, carrots, and who knows what else tossed in a hoisin-like sauce, and you spoon it into butterleaf lettuce shells with crispy rice noodles.


----------



## babetoo

TanyaK said:


> Roasted asparagus wrapped in thinly sliced smoked tuna drizzled with a olive oil,balsamic vinegar,garlic dressing.


 
asparagus wrapped in filo dough and baked. yum and yum

babetoo


----------



## BBQ Mikey

I still have a soft spot for chicken lettuce wraps.

something about sweet ginger soy, hot mustard and chili going with the crisp lettuce, shittake, water chestnuts and chicken just works for me.


----------



## pdswife

QSis said:


> I just learned about this a couple of years ago, when I worked with a woman of Greek descent.
> 
> I definitely want to try it!
> 
> Lee


 

Do try it Lee.
It's wonderful tasting, warm and creamy.  Great on fresh pita bread
or French bread.


----------



## suziquzie

Very simple.
Roasted Garlic served with butter and awesome french bread, all DIY. 
Bistro 110 in Chicago. 
I may be boring with this one, but it helps with my garlic addiction.


----------



## cyndiluwho_99

Wow...everyone has such sophisticated tastes....I'm just a fat girl in the kitchen, so y'all are only gonna get simple good food from me.

Here are some of my favorite appetizers:

Easy stuffed mushrooms
stem a couple of dozen button mushrooms, chop the stems. Brown a pound of breakfast sausage, along with the chopped stems. Stir in one package of cream cheese until melted. Fill the caps, top with a little breadcrumb mixed with some parmesan, and bake until the mushrooms are tender.

Crab Rangoon
Mix crab meat with cream cheese, put a tablespoon or so on a wonton skin, pinch it up around the filling,deep fry until golden.

Stuffed New Potatoes
Had this at a wedding reception (held at the VFW).
Bake some new red potatoes until tender. Scoop out the tater. Mix with sour cream, crumbled bacon, shredded cheddar cheese. Refill the skins and bake until everything is hot.

Lumpia
I haven't learned to make these from scratch, but I buy them frozen at the Asian market and they're just as good...fried in the wok. I do make a sauce to dip them in , that is applesauce, apricot preserves, cider vinegar, ground ginger and honey. It's a pretty good imitation of the duck sauce that comes in the little packets at Mr. China's take-out place.


----------



## Maverick2272

I would have to say the artesian bread and cheese plate we had at the Absynth in Chicago. Artesian breads, 4 kinds of cheese (the best I have ever tasted), sliced apples, and two types of 'sauces'. Couldn't tell you what they were, but darn tasty. I do remember there was a brie and a French cheese but can't remember what the other two were.
Followed by Lobster rolls, crab cakes, and crab rangoon.


----------



## James_T

The best appetizer(we call them starters over here in England) was in a pub/restuarant in the Wirral(an area in England near Liverpool), it was a Black Pudding Tower served with a Whisky Cream sauce and topped with crispy strips of onion and bacon and was quite fabulous!


----------



## archiduc

HI Kimbaby, 
One of the best appertiz(s)ers I have ever had was Fois Gras with Kumquats served (hot) in a vol-au-vent case (home-made) - postively orgas...

Utterly delightful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Regards,
Archiduc


----------



## Jeff G.

I am rather fond of spring rolls if they are done right. Not to filling, sweet and savory at the same time with the proper sauce.   I wish I could remember the name of the restaurant in Charleston.  It was right on a side channel with a couple of fishing boats tied up to it's pier.  The spring rolls were perfect!! and the sauce they served with them.... ooohhh so good!!!


----------



## expatgirl

I'm from Texas so it's got to be a Mexican layered dip--sour cream, cheese, refried beans (though I cook pinto beans and just puree them) and avocado and served with nacho chips.---the Kazakhs have gone wild over it------never had anything like it


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS

I had amazing chinese spring rolls at a party once. They were absolutely to die for.. the right amount of everything-beansprouts, julliened carrots, sliced onions and few other stuff (cant remember at the moment) the fillling was full of tasty juice and was plenty of the filling.. the pastry was very crisp. Yummy.


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS

Jeff.G, your post reminded me to mention my spring roll experience!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Spring Roll Filling - See my post under Chicken topic.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## LadyCook61

I haven't had many appetizers , I do like fried mozzarella.


----------



## plumies

There's just too many for me to choose from.  But the last wonderful appetizer I had was Hamachi Kama (grilled yellowtail cheeks) with Ponzu sauce at the Poway Sushi Lounge. Delicious!


----------



## stinemates

Bruschetta topped with truffle oil, strucchino cheese, and grilled white peach.


edit:

I had it at the following place in SF. Would recommend it if you're ever thinking of italian food and in San Francisco.

Rose Pistola - Restaurant - San Francisco


----------



## miriah13

*yum*

tgi fridays.
fried green beans.
the best.
ever =]


----------



## Mama

I like to make spinach-artichoke dip, roll it up in cresent roll dough an bake it!


----------



## LadyCook61

stinemates said:


> Bruschetta topped with truffle oil, strucchino cheese, and grilled white peach.
> 
> 
> edit:
> 
> I had it at the following place in SF. Would recommend it if you're ever thinking of italian food and in San Francisco.
> 
> Rose Pistola - Restaurant - San Francisco


 
I would love to go there. I do enjoy bruschetta.


----------



## LadyCook61

Mama said:


> I like to make spinach-artichoke dip, roll it up in cresent roll dough an bake it!


That looks good !


----------



## LadyCook61

suziquzie said:


> Very simple.
> Roasted Garlic served with butter and awesome french bread, all DIY.
> Bistro 110 in Chicago.
> I may be boring with this one, but it helps with my garlic addiction.


not boring at all, sounds delicious.


----------



## beelzebozo

of recent note were actually at two barbecue joints:
_
"famous dave's_ hickory-smoked salmon, cream cheese, capers and chipotle peppers makes this a spread worth swimming upstream for. Served with fire-grilled flatbread."

this one caught me off guard.   much more smokey and texture-rich than other smoked salmon i'd ever had--some kind of dry country smoke, maybe?  anyone familiar with what might have made it so special?

and the other from _buddy's barbecue:
buddy's nachos_ with chips, sour creams, cheddar, fresh tomato and scallions, served with pulled pork or chicken with salsa on the side.  the sweetneess of the pork with the creaminess of the sour cream is ungodly.  

i'm so obviously a southern gentleman after making this post.


----------



## Zereh

I'd have to say oysters ~ served to me directly from the oyster knife while I was perched on the kitchen counter trying to keep an eye on the crab that was boiling outside on the grill ... Simple. Perfect. And sublime.

oy


Z


----------



## lyndalou

Can't pick just one. I do love the Vitello Tonnato that I make. Haven't for a long time, though.


----------



## college_cook

My buddy Bob started as a sous chef at a new restaurant and when i went to check the place out, he gave me and the g/f the VIP treatment and went off the menu for us.  The very first thing he sent out was a thin slice of grilled clementine, topped with a perfectly seasoned and seared scallop, sliced thin, on top of that there was a fried basil leaf, with a tiny little pile of perfectly minced garlic, ginger, and a bit of the juice from the clementine, and a tiny bit of basil chiffonade on top of that.  The most glorious 3 bites, and the best scallop, I have ever had.


----------



## gremolata

simply amazing what sharing a recipe can do....widen  cooking horizons, teach , inspire!


----------



## PastaKing

I am a big Bruschetta person.


----------



## PanchoHambre

The best ever was a simple slice of Proscuitto De Parma sliced moments before serving from a leg bought in Parma and  broight to us while I was living in Switzerland.

I have never had proscuitto like that since. It was butter.


----------



## Saphellae

I'm not sure about the best I've had, but I know the best I've made was a spinach artichoke dip with cheese straight out of the slow cooker, with baked pita slices.

Yep, I'm an amateur. But it was amazing.


----------



## gremolata

corazon said:


> That's a great restaurant!  I used to walk past it sometimes on my way to work and it was always packed.




Wonderful pictures of your family and  hiking!  I will tell my son about  Wild Ginger and satay's  made as you observe.   I went to the first Starbucks  in Seattle,  being a passionate coffee maven, azillion years ago at one of the first
meetings of The international Association for Culinary Professionals and when free for a day or evening would roam around downtown seattle and of course tried Gooey Duck and oysters still with a shiver left!


----------



## smag

Fresh spring rolls or potstickers..can't decide..both so yummy


----------



## BrazenAmateur

L'Auberge Chez Francois (Great Falls, VA. Alsatian): Choucroute Garnie with smoked fish and some sort of butter sauce. Smoked sable, sturgeon, trout, salmon, and others with beautiful choucroute and the rich sauce. Incredible flavor balance.


EDIT:  I had some duck confit empanadas with a mild green curry dipping sauce at Ceiba that were also pretty impressive.  There was also something at the Newport Room in Bermuda that involved a quail egg, asparagus, pork belly, and some other stuff that while I can't recall what precisely was IN it, I can definitely recall eating it.  Delicious.


----------



## ChefJune

stinemates said:


> Bruschetta topped with truffle oil, strucchino cheese, and grilled white peach.
> 
> 
> edit:
> 
> I had it at the following place in SF. Would recommend it if you're ever thinking of italian food and in San Francisco.
> 
> Rose Pistola - Restaurant - San Francisco


 
hmmm I didn't realize Rose Pistola was still in existence.  A "lost" friend of mine Reed Hearon, was the creator of that restaurant. I knew he wasn't there any more, and thought it wasn't either!

Every time I see this thread title, I think of the yummy morsels my friend Lauren Groveman made.... little chopped liver balls rolled in maple bacon and baked.


----------



## Jstargo

My husband and I love to get oysters on the half shell...he doctors up a great sauce with Horseradish and red sauce...and we have a Bloody Mary on the side to wash them down..  This is what we had in New Orleans several times on our last visit!


----------



## karenlyn

I had a croquetta at a Basque tapas place nearby recently.  I think it must have been of crab.  It was mind-meltingly delicious and about the size of a tangerine.  SO good.


----------



## danpeikes

Yakuta said:


> Wow Ironchef that sounds delish, gotta go to
> Indian sheekh kabab and chicken tikka ( I love them both at my favorite joint in Devon Chicago, not an upscale place but really good food)


I have lived right off Devon devon my entire life.  As an orthodox jew have always stuck w/ the strictly kosher establishments in the area which there are many.  Many articals have been writen about the melting pot that is Devon.  in just my area of devon going east to west you get alot of kosher food (all sorts from donuts to chinese), have middle eastern,  russian, Indian.  There is nothing you can't get here.


----------



## Wyogal

Fried green tomatoes topped with crab, bleu cheese remoulade, and drizzled with a balsamic reduction


----------



## msmofet

my spinach pies


----------



## marcmanaois

*Baked Tahong*

Mussels, topped with cream cheese, garlic oil, spring onions and a pinch of cayenne pepper. Yumm-O!!!!


----------



## shalinee

This has to be my best appetizer. It is easy to make and tastes so good when hot.




You can learn how to make it at *Keep Learning Keep Smiling » Easy To Cook - Crunchy Dumplings for Snack or Appetizer


*


----------



## Thaicooking

It depends on what kind of main course I'm having. my favorite appetizers are egg rolls, caramari, and chicken wings!


----------



## fire34fighter

to be honest I had a cajun shrimp po-boy quesadilla at bugaboo creek steak house the other night and it was simply amazing...but anything thats spicy and has cheese is a winner by me.


----------



## BreezyCooking

Absolutely impossible-to-definitively-answer question - lol!! There are just too many "bests" to just choose one. Over the years, here are a few that stick in my mind, many of which I've managed to duplicate at home, none in any order of preference:

"Crab Nachos" ("Rapture", Charlottesville, VA) - consisting of red and blue tortilla chips topped with a generous portion of lump Blue Claw Crabmeat, mozzarella and goat cheeses, and a freshly-made Pico de Gallo-type salsa - diced tomato, red onion, and jalapeno pepper; served with a small bowl of freshly-made guacamole on the side. This was FABULOUS, and frankly easily could have made a light meal in itself.

"Lobster Wontons" ("It's About Thyme", Culpeper, VA) - pieces of Maine lobster tail & claw piled on a large fried flat wonton skin.

"Baked Oysters with Arugula Pesto" ("It's About Thyme, Culpeper, VA) - A dozen gorgeous LARGE oysters on the half shell, generously topped with a delightful garlicy arugula pesto and an equally generous amount of parmesan cheese - all baked/broiled into hot ooey gooey goodness. So rich - almost a meal in themselves.

"Antipasto Caldomisto Con Frutti Di Mare" ("Lucio", Culpeper, VA) - described as "Assorted Hot Antipasto with Shrimp, Stuffed Mushrooms, and Oysters Casino". It was, in a word, fabulous. Two huge fresh oysters on the half shell with just a sprinkling of breadcrumbs & some fresh bacon strips, 2 large broiled shrimp, & 2 mushrooms stuffed with, of all things, lobster (although I thought it was crabmeat until the waitress mentioned the lobster stuffing later - lol!. 

"Shark Bites" ("The Lobster Inn" , Shinnecock, NY - out of business a long time ago, unfortunately) - cubes of fresh shark dredged in seasoned flour & sauteed until perfectly done inside; crispy outside. Served with lemon wedges.

"Baby Softshell Crabs" ("The Lobster Inn", Shinnecock, NY (closed)) - two tiny little (barely 4" - the minimum legal limit) softshell Blue Claw Crabs sauteed in olive oil & garlic until "just" cooked; served with lemon wedges.

"Mozzarella en Carroza" ("Orsini's", Manhattan, NY - again, closed a long time ago - sad) - fabulous fresh mozzarella, breaded & perfectly fried, served with an absolutely wonderful extra-virgin-olive-oil/butter/anchovy dipping sauce.

My grandmothers Spanakopita (done strudel style - not little triangles), as well as her chicken livers sauteed in an obscene amount of butter, caraway seeds, & fresh lemon juice, & served on little frilly toothpicks.


----------



## appleyard14

A few that stand out to me are:
Lobster corndogs with a spicy aoili from an upscale southern piano bar in my city
Also the Tuna Tataki, its from cactus club cafe which had me iffy about trying it. But it is rob feenies (celebrity chef, and iron chef winner) creation and its just amazing
I also love fried feta sticks (my recipe) with a spicy marinara
And I love just a simple sushi roll with great fish, perfectly cooked rice, kimlan soy sauce, and pickled ginger


----------



## Puppy Breath

Uncle Bob said:


> Topless Oysters at Blacks Oyster Bar, Abbeville Louisiana! Straight up! They were so briney..no salt needed and perfectly chilled!!



I've eaten many times at Black's (I'm in Lafayette) and sadly have to say they have closed.


----------



## Miriam84

While they're not "fancy", I would have to say that Outback Steakhouse's "Kookaburra Wings" are my #1 fave. They're not the typical Buffalo style wing (of which I am also a fan). There's no sauce, nor are they "hot". Instead, they are coated in the most flavorful dry rub and are by far the juiciest wings I have ever tasted. Paired with Outback's homemade blue cheese dressing (which also happens to be the best blue cheese dressing I've had), I've been known to fill up on them, leaving little room for my medium rare filet mignon and loaded baked potato. Do I sound like an ad for Outback yet? LOL

I would also have to cast a vote for some of the (also "unfancy") classics such as spinach/artichoke/cheese dip with a bubbly crust on top, _crispy_ fried mozzarella (sticks usually have the best crunch factor), and good ol' fashioned chicken tenders w/ honey mustard.


----------



## mexican mama

*Potato Mojos and blue corn tortilla with bean dip*

I love crunchy appetizers my absolute fave are Potato Mojos with chipolte mayo and blue corn tortilla with bean dip...i just go crazy over these two...a great way to start a meal....






Potato mojos


----------



## JoAnn L.

Went to our youngest sons over the weekend and he had made some "Sun-dried Tomato Butter". We put it on slices of French bread and crackers. OMG, it was delicious.


----------



## kannan

My favourite appetizers are prawn based one.

Check this one out Batter Fried Prawns and Spring rolls.


----------



## Belle Rita

Here's my stuffed mushroom recipe: mushrooms, onions, celery, garlic, butter or olive oil, salt, pepper, corn flake crumbs.

Wash mushrooms, take off stems, place in food processor. Put some onions and cut up celery in processor as well. Pulse until the mixture is fine, but not pasty. Melt butter or put olive oil in frying pan, add vegetable mixture. Add either chopped garlic (not the stuff from the jars, that's nasty) or granulated garlic powder, salt and pepper until it's done. (You'll know by the taste.) Meanwhile using steel disc in processor, grind up corn flakes until they've become crumbs. Add to pan of vegetables and mix. You may need more butter or olive oil. Correct seasoning, stuff mushrooms and bake about 350. If you have enough fat in the mixture you don't need to add more while they're cooking. The corn flake crumbs give these a terrific flavor.


----------

